# Law And Order - SVU Episode 1911



## GBNorman (Jan 18, 2018)

I have watched this show now for years, and especially enjoy that, while clearly labeled as fiction, their "ripped from the headlines" storylines are reasonably accurate.

Now comes Episode 1911; the storyline is a female First Officer locks the Captain out of the Flight Deck while she proceeds to hijack the aircraft and return it to JFK in New York, where she will seek to have the Captain arrested for sexual harassment.

Watch it on On-Demand to see "the rest of the story".

But what the writers overlooked is that the FAA now requires two persons to be on the Flight Deck at all times. This means that if one Officer need take a "potty break", an Attendant will be required to be that second person on the Deck.

The storyline overlooks that little fact of life.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 19, 2018)

Well, actually...from what I've seen, it's quite common for the FA to physically block access to the cockpit (and the bathroom in question) but not actually take a seat up there while the pilot (or first officer) uses the restroom. For example, on Virgin America I commonly saw the First Class FA doing this. I think this probably comes down to a rather odd legal interpretation of what constitutes the "flight deck" (not to mention the hassle of having the FA switch into the FO's seat and then re-swapping).


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 19, 2018)

Anderson said:


> Well, actually...from what I've seen, it's quite common for the FA to physically block access to the cockpit (and the bathroom in question) but not actually take a seat up there while the pilot (or first officer) uses the restroom. For example, on Virgin America I commonly saw the First Class FA doing this. I think this probably comes down to a rather odd legal interpretation of what constitutes the "flight deck" (not to mention the hassle of having the FA switch into the FO's seat and then re-swapping).


From my observations, it's actually both. A pilot taking a restroom break requires two FAs. One will go into the cockpit, the other will block passengers from entering the forward galley area.


----------



## B757Guy (Jan 30, 2018)

Typical example of Hollywood getting it wrong.


----------



## XHRTSP (Feb 10, 2018)

Very easily could have had an FA coconspirator who was also a victim of the captain.


----------



## XHRTSP (Feb 10, 2018)

Not that Hollywood is accurate on most things, but to clarify Law and Order is a NYC institution.


----------

